# Importing Personal Affects?



## AndrewBV (Jun 4, 2013)

I came to Mexico in Sept '12 and while I have been getting away with what I have (I only brought a single bag of stuff) I'm now needing to either import my old PC or build a new one - my laptop just cannot do what I need it to do.

I should be receiving my temporary visa for 2 years within the next few weeks, which I was told to wait for before shipping stuff over. However does anybody know the cheapest way to bring a computer into the country (maybe a monitor and a few other items). Speed isn't the most important part of this, but cost is.

Please note that I am from England where my parents or friends are willing to grab my things and take them somewhere if necessary. Also, does anyone know what the tax rates would be?


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm in Cuernavaca, not DF, but I think I could easily rebuild my computer here if I needed/wanted to. For some things OfficeDepot's prices aren't too bad. We also have one street in town which is kind of like technology way, with perhaps 60-100 shops which sell computer parts; mbs, processors; cases etc. We also have Sam's and Costco which sell most major brands. 

I built my current desktop maybe 4 years ago from NewEgg. I used the best components (within reason) at that time and to be honest today it would difficult to build a substantially better computer.

I have also purchased perhaps 6-8 different things from ebay which I have had delivered to my door here. While the shipping has been a little more than I would prefer, the items arrived in perfect condition with no hassle from Aduana.


----------



## AndrewBV (Jun 4, 2013)

Was there any tax on the items you imported with NewEgg or from Ebay? If not, that probably would be the easiest way to build it. I, like you, prefer the premium brands, especially when it comes to motherboard, processor and ram. In the tech part of mexico city, the vast majority of what i see is generic brand stuff.


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry if I misled you but I built my box in the states. I have not had newegg ship anything here. My ebay purchases have arrived unopened by customs here. I had one item which I had to go to the post office and sign for - but no taxes charged.

I have a decent Asus mb, with a quad core AMD processor and I'm pretty sure I can find something very similar here.

I guess it would depend on my mood at the time but Dell has an outlet store in Austin (which has a website) . Austin has great food by the way. The savings might cover the cost of the trip. Just a thought.


----------



## AndrewBV (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm, it's worth a look! Thanks for your help!
Any excuse to go across to the US and refill my Baked Beans supply!


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

If I had someone who knew enough about computers to understand how to build one and also had the ability and patience to test it I would strongly suggest that to get the best for your money, you build your computer here. 

The ability to trouble shoot it is most important. I got my A+ back when they had just started to use Windows in the testing so I’ve been building and repairing computers for years. I no longer have the patience to trouble shoot them. If rebooting the computer doesn’t do the trick, I call someone. 

But also remember that Dell has distribution here in Mexico, so almost any Dell product that you want you can get here. Also remember that by trying to import a computer you will not only have to pay the VAT but, since many parts are made in places like China, you may have to pay extra taxes up to about 20%. 

You can have a Dell almost made to order with all the parts and product that you’d like. Also remember that any electronics purchased in the States and imported into Mexico could have a problem with the warranty. The only US Company that I’ve dealt with that really stands up to their warranty is Amazon.


----------



## AndrewBV (Jun 4, 2013)

That's useful to VAT and I didnt know that items from china were taxed at a higher rate.

Looks like it'll be easier for me to build one here! Thanks for the help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oops! I think you have passed the limit on time to import personal household goods duty free.
You can buy computers in Mexico. I recently bought a new iMac when the exchange rate was favorable and actually got it for less than in the USA. It included tax, delivery and set-up with transfer from my laptop of compatible files. It speaks any language and I have an English keybord. Love it!
I did try a PC with Windows once ..... sold it three days later. Ugh!
However, there are electronics neighborhoods in most cities; definitely a good one in Guadalajaara, where one could find what you want or have it built, get components, etc.
I love baked beans too, but can get them here in a couple of places. They are imported US brands and are rather expensive. Again; go local. Mexico has lots of beans, tomatoes, brown sugar, and even mustard.


----------



## AndrewBV (Jun 4, 2013)

For the beans it's more of a problem that I don't have my own kitchen right now, and as an Englishman, I need my beans on toast once in a while!

(Long story, but me and my wife got attacked in our home by a family member so we're living with her parents until we can save up for a deposit on a new house)


----------



## Mexberry (Dec 19, 2011)

You may want to call Fed Ex or DHL and ask what the shipping and fees are likely to be. My experience importing and exporting personal effects is that the costs far outweigh the benefits. Why not ask on a Dell forum board where you can get parts in Mexico?


----------



## ruthy (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi i noticed you mentioned that there is a time limit to import personal effects duty free...how does that work? What is the time frame and from when does it start?? I got my FM3 in the spring/early summer of 2012. We recently had to pay immigration for myself and my fiance fees for "renewing" our fm3 card, because of getting delays with another govt office, long story, anyways, we were not able to renew in time.. so we basically had to pay again as if we were just getting our FM3 for the first time, plus all the lovely penalty fees they threw on for good measure. . So I don't know if because they considered this as a sort of new filing like we just got here, if we would be still eligible to bring in our belongings here as you had mentioned in this mans post?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If your dates are correct, you did not get the old obsolete FM3 booklet. You got a No Inmigrante Rentista card, I assume, then failed to renew it withing the 30 day window before its expiration date. As such, you were fined and had to apply and pay to get a new INM document, which may now be the Residente Temporal card. You are lucky they did not make you leave the country and apply at a Consulate, once your card expired.
You had six months from your first entry to import household goods duty free. Now, you could drive in with some personal goods, but not more than would look appropriate or exceed the dollar limits.


----------

